# PG Elite



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.phoenixgold.com/images/manuals/Elite.65cs_Component_Manual.pdf

Anyone using these? I'm not really in the marked for front stage gear, but I love the way PG handles the mounting of the tweeter. The threaded retainer would make mounting these a breeze.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

pasmag.com has a nice review of them.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice and clear midrange that you can crank. Tweeter has a very nice low range, but lacks sparkle/high range. Crossover is kind of odd as it only comes as one, so it will have to be mounted near the amp. Overall a nice set. I miss mine.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ocuriel said:


> Nice and clear midrange that you can crank. Tweeter has a very nice low range, but lacks sparkle/high range. Crossover is kind of odd as it only comes as one, so it will have to be mounted near the amp. Overall a nice set. I miss mine.


Interesting, thanks for the info. I don't plan on using them in my car, but they seem like they would be a great set to get a friend going on a pretty straight forward build.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I think he will like them as long as he doesn't mind a smooth and not so sparkly tweeter. It is however full and rich sounding. It does this part very well. Havent come across another tweeter that comes close in this respect. 

The mid bass is easy to blend with a sub too.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Forgot to mention that the speakers are made by Morel. The tweeter might be the same as the MT22 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

ocuriel said:


> Forgot to mention that the speakers are made by Morel. The tweeter might be the same as the MT22 if I'm not mistaken.


This is the newer Elite set
These ARE NOT the Morel made set.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh crap. Disregard everything I said. I thought we were talking about the older version.


----------

